# Womens Shelby Eagle BAR find



## sludgeguy (Oct 26, 2016)

I found this Shelby Eagle in an old bar that has been converted to a catch all. It seems to be mostly original except the grips. I will give it a bath and get some better photos tomorrow. Was it worth the $100 I gave?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 26, 2016)

I think you'll find many of the surviving Shelbys are bar finds, you have to drink to own one! :eek:


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 26, 2016)

I think a hundy is about fair market value. V/r Shawn


----------



## sludgeguy (Oct 26, 2016)

Okay, thanks. Any guess you way to tell when it was made?


----------



## mike j (Oct 27, 2016)

Is that a 3, first number before the 7 ?  I'd guess late thirties, going by the frame style, truss rods & front hub, from here.


----------



## 1938airflow (Oct 27, 2016)

Probably not the 30s 
Frame style looks like 50s but has mid. 40s parts. somewhere in the 40s would be my guess 
I have had some bikes with truss rods that has the plate under the crank with 1949 on them.
As far as the drop center rims and crank not being skip tooth.that's why I would say 1943 or later


----------



## sludgeguy (Oct 27, 2016)

That is about what I was thinking too. As it doesn't have a drop stand either. Thanks! Is it possible for the headlight to be original or would that have been a tombstone/biscuit light? The paint looks like it was the original light.


----------



## 1938airflow (Oct 27, 2016)

I would say biscuit if it would have even had a light 
It's one of the cheapest base model bikes of that year. as you can see no tank truss rods instead of spring. cheaper fenders so if it would have had a light I would say biscuit light.
Paint should clean up like new. nothing better than old paint. way better than junk new stuff 

Looking forward to seeing it shine again


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 28, 2016)

if that's a Morrow hub it will have a date on it.
aside from that, it looks 40s to me.


----------



## sludgeguy (Oct 28, 2016)

No Morrow, it is a Bendix with the name painted in to match the bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2016)

Light is not original as 38airflow said. I believe the first year for the Bendix was '47 and it looks original to bike. The only thing is I thought after the war they started putting the model tags on the bottom bracket? Shelby experts please? V/r Shawn


----------



## blasterracing (Oct 28, 2016)

1938airflow said:


> I would say biscuit if it would have even had a light
> It's one of the cheapest base model bikes of that year. as you can see no tank truss rods instead of spring. cheaper fenders so if it would have had a light I would say biscuit light.
> Paint should clean up like new. nothing better than old paint. way better than junk new stuff
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it shine again



What's wrong with "JUNK NEW STUFF"?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 28, 2016)

sludgeguy said:


> No Morrow, it is a Bendix with the name painted in to match the bike.



so, there you go, late 40s


----------



## 1938airflow (Oct 28, 2016)

The first year for the tag under crank is 1949.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 28, 2016)

looks like left over prewar stuff, so 47-48 is probably as close as you'll be able to get.


----------



## cds2323 (Oct 28, 2016)

37fleetwood said:


> looks like left over prewar stuff, so 47-48 is probably as close as you'll be able to get.




I agree it's probably 47-48. As far as leftover prewar parts, I can't see the chainguard. But the frame and fenders are shown in Shelby catalogs from 1940 to 1951, and knowing Shelby were probably still showing up on the Amf/Shelby bikes post 53. The chainring also debuted in 1940 and was used into the late fifties, long after the Amf takeover. It shows up on some of the late bikes that were a mix of CWC and Shelby parts.

The light could well of been a biscuit light but just as easily could have been a torpedo. Both were used. Frame also could have had a tank or rear rack. Hard telling with Shelbys mix and match assembly practices.


----------



## sludgeguy (Jun 9, 2017)

Well the paint on the fenders, and chain guard were too far gone for my wife to enjoy so it was pretty much a restore. I think its okay for my first try at a restoration. Lots I learned and much more to go. I still very much prefer the gentle clean and ride em warts and all, but if Mama isn't happy...




 

 
I am keeping the original bars and seat for it, she wanted comfort over orginality.


----------



## Shawn (Jun 9, 2017)

Looks fantastic ! Great job making it pretty for Mama !


----------



## SchwinnSchwing (Jun 11, 2017)

That thing came out sweet. I thought this post was about handle bars when I saw the title...lol


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 11, 2017)

Wow! What a nice restoration you did!


----------



## blasterracing (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks Great!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jun 15, 2017)

blasterracing said:


> What's wrong with "JUNK NEW STUFF"?
> View attachment 376344



Sweet !


----------

